# Frightened Balloon Molly male



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

I have 2 male & 2 female BM's. The Silver Sailfin boy has constantly chased the other male since day 1 to the point now that he hides behind an artificial plant and sits motionless. Occasionally he'll pop out & try and feed but then WHAM the other one chases him back to his hidey hole. I never ever see him other than that.

The plant's stem is wavy and rests against the tank side. The poor little male is getting thinner so can slip through the gap but the bully fish comes to an abrupt stop as he can't get through the gap. That's funny to see that but I hate the poor little fish suffering.

Should I get him out & pop him into the big tank? There's a big Angel in there & 6 Congo Tetras. Will he be safe do you think? Its planted & has bogwood so no doubt he could hide. I'd get him a female but it's getting close to being overstocked (I think) so thats whats delaying me.

It's a 3 foot wide FW tank - contents: 1 Angel/6 Congo T's/ 2 Minnows/ 3 Rosy T's/ 5 Black Phantom T's/ 4 Corys/ 2 shrimp/2 ADF's


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

What size is your fry tank?


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

One molly won't screw up your tank if it's temporary. It would be easiest on your fish if you left him in, and removed the bully.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Boys will be boys!If you pull the bully another will step up into dominant role.I also geuss if you pull the wekling the bully will chase the other male more.
Stocking should be 1 male to 2-3 females at least(this is all livebearers IMO).
The weakling will not onerpopulate your big tank and probly will be fine there ,but you will still need to watch the bully.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

dalfed said:


> What size is your fry tank?


The fry are in their own small tank. The one with the bully male BM in is in a 20 gallon community tank.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I'll leave them all alone. I will be adding another couple of BM's in a few weeks anyway when my fry have grown.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I was going to suggest throwing him in with the fry to get lots of food for a couple of days to get his strength back.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

dalfed said:


> I was going to suggest throwing him in with the fry to get lots of food for a couple of days to get his strength back.


Haha good suggestion - but no - they're soooo sweet *r2

(The fry were with the adults + Harlies + Neons - none tried to chase or eat them. I put them in their own tank so I could monitor their feeding etc.,)


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Molly Malone said:


> Haha good suggestion - but no - they're soooo sweet *r2
> 
> (The fry were with the adults + Harlies + Neons - none tried to chase or eat them. I put them in their own tank so I could monitor their feeding etc.,)


Lol not what I meant. I was meaning that the fry being fed 6 times a day he would also be fed that often, and with that much food and the size of the fry he will not bother them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, you can place him with the fry if they are bigger than eating size, and feed really well. 

Placing him with the angel may spell noms for the angel.


----------



## Molly Malone (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh sorry - yes that is a good idea actually. I'll give it a go - he's got to be happier in there with the kids.

Right - I've popped him in - straight away he's started eating like a mad thing. At least it's helping to clear the food waste left by the youngsters. They look a little scared at the mo & are keeping tight together bless em.

Thanks again for your advice.


----------

